
Exec Reveals Google Plan to Prevent “Trump Situation” in 2020 - sunnyP
https://www.projectveritas.com/2019/06/24/insider-blows-whistle-exec-reveals-google-plan-to-prevent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/
======
hirundo
For me this is the money quote:

“Elizabeth Warren is saying we should break up Google. And like, I love her
but she’s very misguided, like that will not make it better it will make it
worse, because all these smaller companies who don’t have the same resources
that we do will be charged with preventing the next Trump situation, it’s like
a small company cannot do that.”

\-- Jen Gennai, Google employee and Head of Responsible Innovation

I am against breaking up Google and against Trump, but this is the best
argument in favor breaking up Google that I've read.

------
kaolti
How come all Google related news end up on the front page, not this one
though?

~~~
theduder99
one of the reasons this site has been going downhill

